# mk4 golf wet carpet problem



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

i left my car home all weekend and i rained really bad, i know for a fact no windows were open but under my carpet is wet its the worst behined the driver seat and under the drivers feet. the trunk is dry as a bone cant find out where the leak is help it smells. to someone that can help it was a 02 golf 4door


----------



## Dafljigga (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (filthwagen)*

i had the same problem with my jetter.. (lol) umm check the seals above the door because it actually was water coming from the weather seals... if thats your problem its a reletively easy fix but if thats not that it can be your leak plugs underneath the carpet and thats a PITA to fix.. alright keep me informed cuz im interested in knowing


----------



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (Dafljigga)*

bump


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (filthwagen)*

There are several places it can leak in. I have heard of leaks through the pollen filter area (but that would be pass side), leaks through the sunroof drains (which would be possible on both sides), door leaks, window leaks, and leaks through taillights.
I had a leak that I couldn't figure out for the life of me, took 9 or so months to figure it out on my own, 4 or so of those months I was riding around with a gutted interior to dry everything out and determine what it was. Basically rain was coming into the pass side door (which is normal, as there are drains at the bottom of the door). However during some DIY work, I had pulled the metal lining behind the door panel, which didn't seal back up right when I was done. So the water dripped through the bottom seal of the lining, and dripped into the car just below the pocket on the pass door.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (Ry4n)*

check the sunroof drains if you have a sunroof and then check the door seals.
steve


----------



## DUBhead510 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (vanaman)*

bump
just got in my car to a funky smell. my passenger side carpet is soaked front and back. My sunroof drains are clear.


----------



## Richmond_Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (DUBhead510)*

I am having a similar problem in my 20th - the carpet in my trunk was fairly damp so I pulled out the spare to find that there was a good amount of condensation in the spare wheel well - in the wheel well there are these black rubber plugs/seals that had even built up some water in them - I found a really small drain hole with a spring loaded valve that was not sitting right so I put that back into place (Right in the center of where the spare tire would be) - The dampness was also creaping up onto the backs of the passenger side rear seats....
I read a few of these posts and it sounds like the AC condensation drainage could be to blame for some of this - My AC system on a humid day smells like dank feet when you first turn it on and I have seen vapor come out of it once before
I hate the mildew smell and want to stop this dampness so who's got the answer!


----------



## mayhem3x (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (filthwagen)*

I just had the same problem two days ago. behind the drivers seat on the floor. 4dr 00 golf. i know its not the sunroof or a window. The seal looks ok, i know its not the bottom plug. I'm going with the rubber seal. if you get yours fixed let me know.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (filthwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filthwagen* »_i left my car home all weekend and i rained really bad, i know for a fact no windows were open but under my carpet is wet its the worst behined the driver seat and under the drivers feet. the trunk is dry as a bone cant find out where the leak is help it smells. to someone that can help it was a 02 golf 4door 

This is for MkIII's but would most certainly apply to your MkV as well:
"A3 water leaks"
http://www.gti-vr6.net/wiki/in...leaks
"A clever way of finding water leaks"
http://www.gti-vr6.net/wiki/in...leaks


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (aqn)*

i have a similar problem... there is literally a puddle of water on the passenger side.... what is the most likely cause?


----------



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (vw04gtiturbo)*

clean out the sunroof drains. and check by the pollen filter


----------



## maestro67 (Jun 2, 2003)

I had the same problem years ago. After taking things apart, including the seats, and lifting the carpet, I found that the screen wash hose for the rear windows which runs under the carpet came loose. Its a matter of fitting it back in tightly and thats the end of the problem. No more wet carpets since. 
Of course, I had made reference to vortex prior, and surely i checked the sun roof drains, but it was not the problem in my case.
Sometimes i wonder why vw runs the screen wash hose there in the first place....


----------



## vw04gtiturbo (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (maestro67)*

i found out its the passenger side sunroof drain....now its a matter of figurin out how to get to the hose...


----------



## mayhem3x (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (filthwagen)*

me and my bucket of water have left the garage with hopefully no more wet carpet. i checked all the seals for the doors, nothing. opened the sunroof, checked the drains and all worked but my drivers side. shaaazzzzzaaammm. the hose was disconnected from the sunroof nipple on top. reattched it, also put a hose clamp on since i don't like to do things twice. tried some water again, and it started to drain out the back like normal. there is also a diy in the volks mk4 section. i hope this helps anyone else out there


----------



## filthwagen (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: mk4 golf wet carpet problem (mayhem3x)*

update found out what was wrong, all my drains were a little cloged and when it was rain like crazy it couldnt drain the water fast enought, and with my car being the way it was kinda slanted to the left from my driveway it overflowed down the a pillar into a wire track that then into my left front and back floor pan. BEEN DRY FOR TWO WHOLE WEEKS !!!


----------

